# Crestron programming tutorial



## bgarcia

Here is the link:

http://crestron.davidcamerondesign.com/ 


I have not completed yet. My initial observation is some of the screenshots are out of date, but with a little effort you can find where the identified action is located and it is better than trying to piece it all together yourself.


Another resource:
http://crestrontutorials.blogspot.com/ 


FYI - I am not suggesting any of these replace the crestron training or documentation. Just some resources I have found in my pursuits.


Bryan


----------



## herdfan

Seriously if you plan on doing your house's lighting with Crestron, you need to be versed in Simpl light years beyond that tutorial. And besides, lighting control uses D3.


Go to the Crestron website and download the manuals for Simpl and D3 and see what you are in for before you get too deep. Take it from someone who programed their own Crestron system. It takes HOURS to get up to speed. Hell, it takes HOURS just to get moving.



Just because you have the tools and some familiarity with software programming doesn't mean this will be easy.


----------



## bgarcia

Herdfan,


I wasn't suggesting this was going to prepare me for my effort. I just thought that for Crestron DIYers this may be a good start.


Bryan


----------



## QQQ

"How to program a Crestron control system for the first time programmer"


I have NO problem with someone writing a tutorial like that, but the title is so misleading. Some poor schmuck will see that and buy some used equipment off of ebay thinking that they are going to be able to get it to work based on that tutorial. You couldn't even begin to "program" a system based on that. Please, anyone looking at that tutorial, please understand that it won't even get you close to getting a system working.


Bryan, I am not criticizing you posting the link, please don't take it that way. I just don't want people mislead by the title.


----------



## stefuel

I shouldn't have read this. Now I'm going to have flash-backs with nightmares and require the aid of a therapist.


----------



## David Richardson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/13449636
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have read this. Now I'm going to have flash-backs with nightmares and require the aid of a therapist.



Stefuel


I had to seek the help of a therapist as I would dream at night about writing code this way and that way.... What ever happened to deaming of the gorgerious blonde......... LOL


Any info that is helpful is productive.


----------



## stefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Richardson* /forum/post/13452216
> 
> 
> Stefuel
> 
> 
> I had to seek the help of a therapist as I would dream at night about writing code this way and that way.... What ever happened to deaming of the gorgerious blonde......... LOL
> 
> 
> Any info that is helpful is productive.



There's a funny story behind my entry into the world of Crestron. You see I have this friend who used to take great pleasure in getting under my skin. He always knew exactly what buttons to push to piss me off. He also knew how much I wanted to give Crestron programming a try so he offered me the software along with a challenge. That was to gain full control of one device in one month. I had nothing to loose but my pride and sanity so I gave it a shot. I was so sure I could do it that I wrote this giant program, designed all my own gui's saved it compiled, uploaded it and BINGO, nothing worked. I spent weeks, late at night trying to figure out what I'd done wrong. Way past the month deadline, I gave up and dumped it and started over, many times. My friend never said "I told you so" but I'm sure he was gloating in the background at my miserable failure. Now I may not be the brightest bulb on the tree but I do know when I've been had







. I'm sure this was his way of continuing to get under my skin with zero effort. Eventually I figured out what I'd been doing wrong (same thing every time, 20+ times) after about ten or eleven months. The good thing is now I'm one with Crestron, even if I did meet his expectations of failure. Payback's a ***** though. One of these days I'm going to take him out for a long lunch. When He's not looking I'll slip a quad dose of TurboLax in his drink, pay the bill and send him on his way


----------



## roddymcg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/13453294
> 
> 
> There's a funny story behind my entry into the world of Crestron. You see I have this friend who used to take great pleasure in getting under my skin. He always knew exactly what buttons to push to piss me off. He also knew how much I wanted to give Crestron programming a try so he offered me the software along with a challenge. That was to gain full control of one device in one month. I had nothing to loose but my pride and sanity so I gave it a shot. I was so sure I could do it that I wrote this giant program, designed all my own gui's saved it compiled, uploaded it and BINGO, nothing worked. I spent weeks, late at night trying to figure out what I'd done wrong. Way past the month deadline, I gave up and dumped it and started over, many times. My friend never said "I told you so" but I'm sure he was gloating in the background at my miserable failure. Now I may not be the brightest bulb on the tree but I do know when I've been had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sure this was his way of continuing to get under my skin with zero effort. Eventually I figured out what I'd been doing wrong (same thing every time, 20+ times) after about ten or eleven months. The good thing is now I'm one with Crestron, even if I did meet his expectations of failure. Payback's a ***** though. One of these days I'm going to take him out for a long lunch. When He's not looking I'll slip a quad dose of TurboLax in his drink, pay the bill and send him on his way



Do you mind sharing what you were doing wrong??


----------



## stefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roddymcg* /forum/post/13453682
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing what you were doing wrong??



Do I have to spill the beans? It was a very stupid mistake and I'm embarrassed to have to admit it.

OK, can you believe that it took me months to realize that I forgot to set the correct cresnet ID for the touch panel? The original large program I wrote was probably fine


----------



## roddymcg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/13453785
> 
> 
> Do I have to spill the beans? It was a very stupid mistake and I'm embarrassed to have to admit it.
> 
> OK, can you believe that it took me months to realize that I forgot to set the correct cresnet ID for the touch panel? The original large program I wrote was probably fine



D'oh, lol


This has caused us a little misery here and there.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

I'm sure programming in Crestron is hard, heck, just look at trying to aquire the software for the DIY type. I'd say that is probably more impossible than programming.


----------



## roddymcg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalypsoCowboy* /forum/post/13458610
> 
> 
> I'm sure programming in Crestron is hard, heck, just look at trying to aquire the software for the DIY type. I'd say that is probably more impossible than programming.



And you thought Crestron was expensive already, imagine if that had to have tech support the untrained DIY programmer. It has to already be expensive to support the trained programmers...


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

I'm probably in the minority but I wouldn't be calling Crestron for technical support as s DIYer. I know better, but I'm sure there are those out there that would. And yes that would be a headache for Crestron.


----------



## joatmonjf

Everybody starts off as a non-experienced Crestron Programmer. Just like anything there is a learning curve.

As for anxiety of learning, one day I was responsible for all of Crestron's lighting system business, and sales, and custom systems engineering/documentation submissions, production build plans, and installation documentation, and then the next day I was also responsible for what would be the next five years of all of the programming and commissioning for every lighting system project sold by Crestron. That day, there were programs due for some projects, and I didn't know how to program. I'm not a programmer. Programmers would answer my questions as they arose, and they kicked me a couple of sample programs, plus I sat in on half of the beginner's training, but that's it. My first exposure to touch panel programming came when one afternoon I was informed that start-up for a project was required the next day. Forget the two week notice. Programming for that project was done through the night. The touch screen had to plug into different areas, and come up with the programming controls for the particular area where it was plugged in.

Granted I was programming only commercial lighting systems, but still successful programming in the name of Crestron.

The point is that if you really want to (or have to) you can learn to successfully program Crestron systems. If I could learn it almost overnight, and in whatever time I could devote to a third full time job, then anyone could learn to do it.

BTW, D3 PRO is not required to program lighting systems. It just makes it a little easier for non SIMPL programmers. In a convoluted way, D3 PRO takes the system information, and converts it to a SIMPL program. Seasoned SIMPL programmers would probably find D3 PRO to be quite frustrating.


----------



## spinsic

I've been programming Crestron for 5 years now and work for an independant programming company (CAIP). I still have tons to learn. As soon as you think you're a widely versed, good programmer, you come across some insane code that puts it all back in perspective.


My tip would be to get your education from Crestron.


----------



## joatmonjf

That's a good tip, and actually, you have no business programming Crestron systems for anyone but yourself if you _don't_ learn from Crestron. For your own home theater, though, or some simple lighting control, you should be able to work it out for yourself, along with any knowledge you can pick up from internet forums. But, you'd have to have a background in digital logic, and be committed to spending a lot of time on learning how to use the software tools if _somehow_ you could even get your hands on them.


----------



## bgarcia

All,


When I started this thread I just wanted to pass on some links I found. I strongly agree with getting Crestron training. I am actually taking the first two Crestron programming classes in early May.


Bryan


----------



## joatmonjf

Bryan

Don't get me wrong. That is, hands down, the best way to go. Not only can you expect to gain an education from instructors who really know their stuff, and how to present it, but also it should prove to be a rewarding, and _fun_ experience!


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

But can you go to training if your not a dealer? I've tried contacting Crestron about becoming a CAIG and wanting to sign up for training and didn't hear anything back. I was under the impression that only dealers, partners, and CAIGs could sign up for training.


----------



## Ihone

I find D3 Pro quite frustrating, as previously stated. I have found lots of better ways to do it than using the software. Simpl does a good job of letting me do it MY way, and then after I have it working - I can 'massage' it to the customer's needs/wants.


I've been programming for just about 10 months....and I got dropped into it w/out any help, any guidance except the help files (F1 key ftw...), and our senior programmer playing the 'this info is mine, I won't share it, I won't help you' game. Finally after seeing that I had interest in programming - the company sent me to Dallas for a little learnage and bam! I hit the ground running.


Crestron programming isn't hard, unless you make it hard. Don't overcomplicate things, and for god sakes - remember the KISS method (Keep It Simple, Stupid!). And play w/ the software if you get a chance - learn how things flow, how they interconnect, and how they should be routed. Hell....if I can learn it - just about anyone could.


----------



## joatmonjf

And, learn the shortcut keys, along with shortcut methods!

Also take the time for good house keeping of your "Program View". Use subdirectories, and name them, and your symbols sensibly. Develop your own standards for signal naming. I could not begin to express how important I found those rules to be...


----------



## AMXCrestronBeast

yeah pretty much what everyone else has said, its hard enough dealing with programming concepts for a beginner much less knowing the ins and outs of the hardware.


like for example knowing the right beacon rate to get a TPMC to talk to a Cisco access point, it's stuff that will drive you NUTS if you don't know how too look for it. Hell sometimes the documentation is so bad at THEIR OWN WEBSITE that you have to call tech support and sometimes even then the person on the other end knows less about programming than you do......lol


this is not for the weak of heart.


----------



## roddymcg

It is a CAIP and I believe it is $1000 per session for non dealers.


----------



## OC-NightHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QQQ* /forum/post/13448564
> 
> 
> "How to program a Crestron control system for the first time programmer"
> 
> 
> I have NO problem with someone writing a tutorial like that, but the title is so misleading. Some poor schmuck will see that and buy some used equipment off of ebay thinking that they are going to be able to get it to work based on that tutorial. You couldn't even begin to "program" a system based on that. Please, anyone looking at that tutorial, please understand that it won't even get you close to getting a system working.
> 
> 
> Bryan, I am not criticizing you posting the link, please don't take it that way. I just don't want people mislead by the title.



Of course not, but there is no harm in helping the person out if they come here more detailed questions. I wouldn't have a problem answering questions.


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roddymcg* /forum/post/13553116
> 
> 
> It is a CAIP and I believe it is $1000 per session for non dealers.



You can also get a dealer to sponsor you and the course is free. If not, then it's $1,000 per class.


CJ


----------



## OC-NightHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/13610340
> 
> 
> You can also get a dealer to sponsor you and the course is free. If not, then it's $1,000 per class.
> 
> 
> CJ



You could also join up with a A+ member, its basiclly the same thing as a dealer minus the purchasing power.


----------



## deepalacio

I'm new to this forum and Crestron. I've been supporting our video conference rooms which are controlled by a Crestron touch panel - mainly because we have peripherals attached. Anyway all I want to do is change the name of a preset video dial button and the value it refers to. Any ideas on how to do it?


----------



## 1sty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepalacio* /forum/post/14792848
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and Crestron. I've been supporting our video conference rooms which are controlled by a Crestron touch panel - mainly because we have peripherals attached. Anyway all I want to do is change the name of a preset video dial button and the value it refers to. Any ideas on how to do it?



Step one would be that your integrator would have had to provided you with the actual coding that can be modified. If they didnt, there is nothing that you can really do. Also if they gave you a flawed code (earlier revision) once you load it in your kinda of boned so dont

I assume you want to change the number that the button calls up and the label on that button?

The label of the button is very easy but you need to edit the file in VTProE and then reload the panel.

After that you need to get the simple windows program file and modify the number in there. then reload that as well.


Considering they should charge you no more then 2 hours of coding which may even include travel, I would call the people that put it in.

Or send it to us and we can change it and send back


----------



## QQQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1sty* /forum/post/14793373
> 
> 
> Step one would be that your integrator would have had to provided you with the actual coding that can be modified. If they didnt, there is nothing that you can really do. Also if they gave you a flawed code (earlier revision) once you load it in your kinda of boned so dont
> 
> I assume you want to change the number that the button calls up and the label on that button?
> 
> The label of the button is very easy but you need to edit the file in VTProE and then reload the panel.
> 
> After that you need to get the simple windows program file and modify the number in there. then reload that as well.
> 
> 
> Considering they should charge you no more then 2 hours of coding which may even include travel, I would call the people that put it in.
> 
> Or send it to us and we can change it and send back



Are you trying to make it sound complicated







? Two hours of "coding"? I'd say 10 minutes. Maybe 5







. Type in a new button label and change the join number to point to the new value. I agree 2 hours would be legitimate including travel and uploading and testing. If the system is setup for remote access, the existing integrator should be able to make the change in an hour:

1. 15 minutes for changes

2. 15 minutes to compile and upload

3. 30 minutes for good measure first to discuss the change with whoever requested it then to have them test it while on the phone to confirm all is good.


----------



## Dahwoo

Wow well this is an interesting thread. Haven't been on in a week or so but to comment on one of the last statements you may not need the VTProE file because it could be serial join and the data provided by the processor. just thought I would throw that in there. The funny thing is I dont mind when people try this DIY solution .. it just puts a lot more prospective into what we actually do as programmers along with a lot more appreciation. so when you do try it and can't get it to work... give me a call (408) 555-HAHA


Just kidding, I really do wish anyone luck who trys to learn it on their own. but yes CRESTRON TRAINING IS BY FAR THE BEST WAY TO GO.. I have actually taking the cert class and the masters class more than once because you learn something new everytime.. plus its fun and they pay for your activities not to mention you get to leave the daily grind of whatever company you're working for.


----------



## Syphon Filter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepalacio* /forum/post/14792848
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and Crestron. I've been supporting our video conference rooms which are controlled by a Crestron touch panel - mainly because we have peripherals attached. Anyway all I want to do is change the name of a preset video dial button and the value it refers to. Any ideas on how to do it?



Changing the name/text that is displayed on the button is easy, as already stated that is either a Vision Tools change or a serial join that needs it's source string changing in the Simpl Windows program.


Changing the number that it dials may turn out to be more complex depending on how the presets are done. Is the preset that is being recalled stored in the VC equipment itself or somewhere else? It could be using eDial or Outlook integration or hard coded in the Simpl Windows program.


Until you know that you don't know where the change needs to be done.


----------



## Allover12

bgarcia said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://crestron.davidcamerondesign.com/
> 
> 
> I have not completed yet. My initial observation is some of the screenshots are out of date, but with a little effort you can find where the identified action is located and it is better than trying to piece it all together yourself.
> 
> 
> Another resource:
> http://crestrontutorials.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> FYI - I am not suggesting any of these replace the crestron training or documentation. Just some resources I have found in my pursuits.
> 
> 
> Bryan


Hi David,

this is good, but it can mislead someone! The best thing would be to warn People that the programming is hell of a Big job. just a quick question, Can I use a Crestron control system with a multizone control 4 amplifier? if yes how?


----------

